# Health insurance



## rhian w (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats the cheapest health insurance in Canada, need 3 months until work health insurance kicks in.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It will vary depending on what you need, how many people are included (wife? kids?) and which province you are in.


----------



## rhian w (Mar 14, 2010)

It is for one person in British Columbia.


----------



## nicevo (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey Rhian, I had this exact question. Find any good providers?


----------



## nicevo (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey Colchar, I'm a fellow Scot heading to Canada (Montreal), how are you finding the change?
Also, if you know of any cheap health insurance providers let me know. It's just for me in Montreal, I only need it for a week as my new job covers it when I start.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Nicevo - perhaps try looking at Money Supermarket to see if any of their clients' cover suits your needs?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nicevo said:


> Hey Colchar, I'm a fellow Scot heading to Canada (Montreal), how are you finding the change?



My family moved back to Canada from Scotland when I was a child so I've spent the majority of my life here. I have lived in the UK (London mostly) as an adult for varying periods of time but don't really remember much about living in Scotland as a child so I cannot comment on the change. Besides, the change for a child is much different from the change for an adult so my experience wouldn't be relevant even if I could remember it.




> Also, if you know of any cheap health insurance providers let me know. It's just for me in Montreal, I only need it for a week as my new job covers it when I start.



If it is only for a week then I wouldn't bother. Just buy normal travel insurance as you would when on holiday. While unexpected accidents do happen, what is the likelihood that you are going to hurt yourself during that one week period?


----------

